
New York Police Set to Deploy 1,200 Bodycams Around the City - happy-go-lucky
https://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2017/04/07/us/ap-us-nypd-body-cameras.html
======
vkou
My prediction? Illegal police behaviour will continue to be unpunished. What
police need is an independent, civilian, internal-affairs division.

One that does not do street beats, and isn't expected to investigate its co-
workers.

------
Maskawanian
Not being mandatory and uploaded to 3rd party servers means this is dead on
arrival.

~~~
purple-again
3rd party servers is a good thing for accountability and the only real
downside is the exhorbant cost that will be charged for it.

~~~
alasdair_
The other downside is that a lot of raw footage that normally would not be
available becomes available.

As a trivial example, consider cam footage of a raid on a home where a couple
happen to be having sex.

We already let our 911 calls be played on cable news, I can't see body cam
footage being any different.

------
metaphorm
it's not even close to enough. there are 34000 uniformed patrol officers in
the NYPD. 1200 is tiny, even for a pilot program. also, knowing the NYPD, I'm
sure they will be looking for any excuse to consider the program a failure and
not roll this out to the whole force. they're allergic to accountability and
consider the general public to be their enemies.

~~~
purple-again
3% is tiny for a pilot program? I would say that's an overly large investment
for a pilot program.

~~~
metaphorm
for a department with a significant problem with excessive force and a
terrible reputation in the communities it is supposed to be protecting and
serving, 3% is an unreasonably small program. police bodycams needed to happen
10 years ago, honestly.

~~~
erikpukinskis
The purpose of a pilot program is not to alleviate the problem, it's to work
out kinks, and get a preliminary measure of efficacy in a constrained
environment.

------
otempomores
Who watches the watchmen? David Brin.

Puplic cellphones everywhere do the job way better. If there was a appthat
would emg switch on recording near you so the amount of evidence gets bigger
that would be nice.

